# SATA-Festplatte wird bei Windows 7 Installation nicht mehr erkannt?



## jackie05 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein großes problem mit meinem anderen Rechner, die SATA-Festplatte wird in BIOS erkannt, aber nicht bei Windows 7 oder XP Installation, die Liste ist einfach leer um einen Datenträger auszuwählen.

Ich habe die SATA-Festplatte in meinem neuen Rechner getestet, dort läuft sie einwandfrei, wird bei Windows Installation auch einwandfrei erkannt.

Ich denke, dass das Mainboard Vielleicht nicht in Ordnung ist oder die BIOS Einstellungen nicht korrekt sind.

*Edit:* Ich habe mit meinem neuen Rechner Windows auf der SATA-Festplatte Installiert und diese Festplatte dann einfach nochmal an meinem alten Rechner angeschlossen um zu testen.
Booten tut Sie, also die Festplatte ladet bis das Logo von Windows erscheint, danach strürzt der Rechner ab, klar, weil ich Windows mit meinem neuen Rechner Installiert habe und nicht einfach an jede andere Rechner verwenden kann.
Ich wollte nur testen, ob Sie wenigstens versucht zu booten.
Nur wenn ich jetzt mit meinem alten Rechner versuchen möchte, dort Windows zu Installieren, dann wird die Festplatte einfach nicht gefunden.

Habt ihr Vielleicht eine ahnung woran es liegen könnte?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## michaelwengert (20. Juni 2011)

Dir fehlt wahrscheinlich der SATA Treiber beim installieren.
Diesen solltest du runterladen und auf ne Diskette kopieren.

Beim installieren von Windows XP kommt irgendwann unten die Meldung "Drücken sie F6 zum installieren zusätzlicher Hardware" oder so ähnlich.
Bei Windows 7 kannst du glaub in dem Fenster wo man die Platte auswählt auf "Treiber hinzufügen" klicken
Dort wählst du dann den kopierten Treiber aus....
dann müste es die Platte erkennen


----------



## PC Heini (20. Juni 2011)

Grüss Dich

Geh mal ins Bios. In einem der Menues findest Du AHCI, welches Du auf IDE umstellen kannst. Speichere die Änderung und starte den Rechner mit der SATA Festplatte. Nun sollte es gehen.

Druss PC Heini


----------



## jackie05 (20. Juni 2011)

Danke euch für die antworten.



michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Bei Windows 7 kannst du glaub in dem Fenster wo man die Platte auswählt auf "Treiber hinzufügen" klicken
> Dort wählst du dann den kopierten Treiber aus....
> dann müste es die Platte erkennen


 
Habe das gestern genauso versucht, also über externe Festplatte habe ich den Treiber geladen und es hat funktioniert. Danke.



PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Geh mal ins Bios. In einem der Menues findest Du AHCI, welches Du auf IDE umstellen kannst. Speichere die Änderung und starte den Rechner mit der SATA Festplatte. Nun sollte es gehen.


Das ist ja das Problem, da steht garnix mit SATA oder AHCI, denke das es irgendwie verschwunden ist, der eintrag oder so.
Hier die Daten vom Mainboard:

```
Product Name: Aspire T650
System S/N: 9148B64D7862401E96E1.00
Main Board ID: ERC410M
AssetTag Number: Asset tag number :at le
System BIOS Version: R02-A2
SMBIOS Version: 2.3.1
System BIOS ID: R02-A2
BIOS Release Date: 05/10/06
```

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## PC Heini (21. Juni 2011)

Da ist nix verschwunden. Es handelt sich offenbar um ein abgespecktes Bios, was heute leider üblich ist.
Da hilft nur noch das interne Floppy Laufwerk oder die selbstgebastelte CD mit dem implementierten Treiber.


----------



## jackie05 (21. Juni 2011)

Es ging doch sonst auch immer ohne Treiber zu laden, nur seit paar Tagen erkennt er die Festplatte nicht mehr ohne den Treiber.

MfG


----------



## PC Heini (21. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, bis zum Winlogo geht das starten ja mal. Das besagt, dass am Mainboard nichts sein kann. ( Bios gibt keine piepstöne ab ? ).  Somit liegts am Win. Kann sein, dass ein Chipsatztreiber nicht gefunden wird oder ein Ramriegel defekt sein könnte. ( " könnte " ) Probier mal mit ner Linux Live CD zu starten und teste das System.
Mehr Ideen hab ich momentan nicht.


----------



## streamdiver (21. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe das gleiche Mainboard und auch bei mir wird die SATA-HD nicht erkannt!
Leider ist mein Versuch, dem Windows 7 den XP-Treiber anzubieten, fehlgeschlagen.
Ich finde leider keinen passenden Windows7 Treiber für das ERC410M.
Kann mir da bitte einer weiterhelfen****?

@jackie05:  Welchen Treiber hast du benutzt?
                   Wo finde ich diesen?

Ich danke euch schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## streamdiver (21. August 2011)

Also, ich habe im Moment diesen Treiber verwendet: Uli Windows 7 Vista 64bit SATA driver 6.3.0.2 ST20G5 UPDATED! 

http://www.paulmcgrath.net/download.php?view.5

Mal sehen, ob das zuverlässig funktioniert.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich erstmal Windows7 installieren...


----------

